# Car Insurance



## donut (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine will be due for renewal shortly. Can anyone give me some contacts for quotes. Mine was just over a grand last year. In fact it was more expensive than my previous Porsche !!
Cheers

PS I live in the NW.

:flame:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace ward get my vote.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

there is a section in the forum on insurers.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

most people seem to suggest CCI (if you do less than 7k miles iirc but get 5 track days covered gratis), Admiral (I use them) or Sky.

Other insurers are available (in case I've missed any of the usual ones!)


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd check out this thread in the above mentioned insurance area; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/163609-35-car-insurance.html


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I renewed with Sky Insurance as CCI wanted another 35% on top this year.....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

what were sky like on modifications?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm with Admiral and have been with my last two cars as no one else has come close (For me anyway). I'm 33, have 13 yrs NCB and pay something like £620. Oh they added £36 for the Y-PIPE, listed as an exhaust mod.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> what were sky like on modifications?


As long as you do not have NOS, we'll be fine and we cover on a like for like basis. 

</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /> <title>Sky Insurance - Low cost car insurance specialists for Japanese Imports & Modified Vehicles


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So I have 1000bhp, a completely new engine with turbos bigger than my head, everything is replaced in the car, but I don't has NOS, and you will cover me?

Will there be a premium hike as there isn't one with CCI?


----------

